
Account Manager coming to Firefox - bpung
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2010/04/account-manager-coming-to-firefox/
======
euroclydon
This is great for a power user, and hopefully for mom too.

To me, it's the same power-to-the-people type of idea where a personal server
is advocated rather than Facebook; in this case, it's your browser rather than
OAuth.

The only plug-in that keeps me on Firefox rather than switching to Chrome is
<http://www.andyhalford.com/syncplaces/> because I can sync my passwords
across Firefox installations on multiple computers.

~~~
there
for me, the only thing keeping me off of chrome is that it has no "master
password" concept to protect stored passwords. on firefox, i use the master
password timeout extension (<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/1275>) so it has to be re-entered after a few minutes of not
using it.

~~~
Raphael
Set a password on your OS account.

------
invisible
This is somewhat a simple process, but I wish this article had detailed it out
a bit more clearly than they did:

a) Create /.well-known/host-meta (XML) which features a URL -OR- set
X-Account-Management HTTP header to a URL.

b) Create a JSON document at the provided URL that contains the control
document which has
connect/disconnect/register/changepass/sessionstatus/accountstatus as
applicable (if sessionstatus/accountstatus are provided with a URL that
returns 200 HTTP status if logged in, 4xx/5xx otherwise, skip c).

c) Set X-Account-Management-Status HTTP header to active; name="Username"

d) Use Add-on until Firefox adds Account Manager.

\-- Refer to
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Labs/Weave/Identity/Account_Manager...](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Labs/Weave/Identity/Account_Manager/Spec/Latest)
for granular details on syntax.

------
cfinke
I've just finished adding support for Account Manager to my site, FireFound:
<https://www.firefound.com/> if anyone wants a live example.

------
MWinther
I am using 1password <http://agilewebsolutions.com/products/1Password> to keep
track of my passwords. It does a lot of magic making it feel integrated into
the web experience, although it doesn't tell my browser whether I'm logged in
or not, although I didn't quite feel a need for that before. It syncs the
passwords to my iPhone as well.

------
ErrantX
This is an Interesting idea - and a very useful one. I would like to see it
being proposed as a cross browser standard though.

~~~
cgranade
It has been, but all the drafts are spec and subject to change. I think it's
early enough in the process that trying to get cross-browser support is
somewhat infeasible-- the spec is still too much of a moving target.

